# UGA signed LOI's



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is who all has inked with UGA this morning so far....I will update this thread as more sign

------------------------------------------------

Stripling in the house, Bulldogs up to five signees
8:06 am February 3, 2010, by Chip Towers


Georgia is now up to five on its official signees. The last four to send in their paperwork were linebacker Demetre Baker, defensive end Brandon Burrows, offensive lineman Kolton Houston and defensive end T.J. Stripling.

Baker is a 6-foot, 200-pound linebacker from Orange Park, Fla., who stuck with the Bulldogs through all the defensive. He’s a four-star recruit and was ranked as high as the No. 23 linebacker in the country but actually made his biggest impact as a running back.

Burrows is a 6-foot-3, 235-pound defensive end from Marietta’s Walton High. Burrows missed his senior season with a torn ACL but the Bulldogs stuck with him.

Some Georgia fans might sigh in relief with the arrival of Stripling’s letter. Rumors persisted late into the recruiting period that the lanky defensive end was going to swith to Georgia Tech.

Houston has actually been enrolled at UGA since early January. Did not realize he had to send in a letter. Formality I guess.

Correspondent Bill Sanders reports that it’s still an unusually small crowd at the Butts-Mehre Building. He estimates about 25 people are there. In past years there might have been about 100 by now.


T.J. STRIPLING…Born: October 29, 1991…High School: Southwest Dekalb…2009 Prepstar Top 150 Dream Team…SuperPrep All-America and All-Dixie Teams….2009 Atlanta Journal Constitution Top 50, Super 11, Class AAAA Defensive Player of the Year, Class AAAA All-State First Team…Rivals.com four-star prospect, #4 DE nationally, #45 overall nationally, #2 overall in Georgia…Rivals.com 2010 DE Rankings: #3 Best pass rusher…Scout.com four-star prospect, #12 DE nationally, #92 overall nationally, #30 overall in the South…Dawg Post #6 overall in Georgia…ESPN.com #84 overall nationally… Mobile Press-Register Super Southeast 120…as a junior tallied 88 total tackles including 18 for loss and 14 sacks…as a senior recorded 117 total tackles including 22 for loss and 21 sacks…high school teammates with Georgia signee T.J. Stripling…Coach: Buck Godfrey

BRANDON SCOTT BURROWS… Born: September 19, 1991….High School: Walton… Suffered torn ACL in spring practice of his senior year and missed all the 2009 season….SuperPrep All-Dixie team…Pre-Star All-Region team….Scout.com three-star recruit, #52 ranked DE, DawgPost.com #34 player in Georgia… Rivals.com three-star recruit, #28 ranked DE, #42 player in Georgia… ESPN.com four-star recruit, #37 ranked DE… also played running back in high school…as a junior recorded 24 tackles, 10 sacks, and a forced fumble… helped lead Walton to a 9-2 record and a regional championship in 2008… High School Coach: Rocky Hidalgo.


MICHAEL BENNETT…Born: December 12, 1991…High School: Alpharetta…North-South All-Star Game…SuperPrep All-Dixie Team…PrepStar All-Region team….2010 Atlanta Journal-Constitution Top 50 and Honorable Mention Class AAAAA All-State team…All-League honors for WR play… Scout.com three-Star prospect; #81 RB in the Country…..DawgPost #39 Player in Georgia… Rivals.com three-star prospect; #55 Wide Receiver; #30 player in Georgia… ESPN three-star recruit…MaxPreps calls Bennett one of the most underrated WR prospects in Georgia….During his senior season, he rushed for 693 yards and scored 7 touchdowns…gained 1,084 all-purpose yards and also picked up 35 tackles…High School Coach: Jason Dukes.

DEMETRE F. BAKER…Born: November 30, 1990…High School: Orange Park…SuperPrep All-America and All-Dixie teams….PrepStar All-America Team…Scout.com Four-Star Player, #270 Player in the Country, #23 OLB in the Country, #90 Player in the South, #35 Player in Florida…Rivals.com Three-Star Player, #25 OLB in the Country, #63 Player in Florida…70+ tackles, 11 sacks, 19 tackles for loss, five forced fumbles, and two interceptions as a senior…113 carries for 1,040 Yards and 13 rushing touchdowns as a senior…eight receptions for two touchdowns and one kickoff returned for a touchdown…played in USA National Junior vs. The World All-Star Game…SunState Football All-State linebacker…Florida Times-Union Boys Athlete of the Year…Florida Times-Union Super 75 OLB…Two-time Class AAAA state champion in shot put, two-time runner-up in discus event…All-Conference selection in weightlifting and track….High School Coach: Danny Green.

MARC ANTHONY DEAS…Born: April 5, 1992…High School: Osceola…SuperPrep All-Dixie team….PrepStar All-Region team…Scout.com Three-Star Player, #59 safety in the country, #91 Player in Florida…Rivals.com Three-Star Player, #51 safety in the country…Orlando Sentinel All-Central-Florida Second Team…Orlando Sentinel All-Osceola County First Team…Miami Herald All-State first team linebacker… 2009 Florida Times-Union Super 75 Safety…as a senior registered 54 tackles and one interception on defense, completed 26 of 76 for 536 yards and seven touchdowns as the Kowboys' primary quarterback throughout the 2009 campaign, and rushed for 458 yards and six touchdowns on 88 carries…recorded 108 Tackles as a junior…High School Coach: Jeff Rolson.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 3, 2010)

Both of the Ogletrees have faxed their letters in!

georgiadogs.com has a live video feed as well as a live chat going.  They're posting the names in the chatbox as they come in.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Both the Ogletree boys have signed 


ALEXANDER OGLETREE…Born: September 25, 1991…High School: Newnan… PrepStar All-Region team….Scout.com two-start prospect, #74 middle linebacker nationally…ESPN.com #109 outside linebacker nationally…Newnan Times-Herald County Co-Defensive Player of the Year…named All-Region 4-AAAAA First Team (offense and defense)… as a senior finished with 90 tackles, including 11 tackles for loss and two sacks, two forced fumbles, one interception, one blocked kick and one blocked punt…. hauled in 16 passes for 239 yards and four touchdowns on offense…also rushed for 93 yards on six option plays…three-year starter for Newnan during a stretch where the team went 37-4 and made the GHSA state semifinals twice…was a starter on the Cougar basketball team…high school teammates with twin brother and fellow Georgia signee Alec Ogletree…High School Coach: Mike McDonald.


ALEC OGLETREE…Born: September 25, 1991…High School: Newnan…Under Armour All-American…2009 USA Today All-USA First Team…Parade Magazine All-American…2009 Atlanta Journal-Constitution Super 11, Class AAAAA Defensive Player of the Year, All-Decade Team, All-State First Team, No. 2 on Top 50 list…SuperPrep Elite 50, All-America, and All-Dixie teams… PrepStar Top 150 Dream Team…GSWA Class AAAAA Defensive Player of the Year, All-State team… MaxPreps.com #2 safety nationally, #29 overall…ESPN.com 150, #4 safety nationally, #29 overall…Scout.com five-star prospect, #3 outside linebacker nationally, #7 player in the South, #22 overall player nationally, Dawg Post #2 player in Georgia…Rivals.com four-star prospect, #3 safety nationally….Rivals100 2010 #40…. Mobile Press-Register Super Southeast 120…Newnan Times-Herald County Player of the Year…played in Georgia North-South High School All-Star game…2008 GSWA All-State…2008 AJC All-State Honorable Mention... three-year starter for Newnan during a stretch where the team went 37-4 and made the GHSA state semifinals twice…blocked a field goal with five seconds to go and caught the winning touchdown pass during Newnan’s 9-7 win over Grayson in the 2009 GHSA playoffs…finished the 2009 season with 85 tackles, including five tackles for loss, two forced fumbles, two interceptions and two blocked kicks…also recorded 33 receptions for 633 yards and five touchdowns on offense…as a junior in 2008 had 75 tackles, three interceptions and six blocked punts…as a sophomore in 2007 had six blocked punts and returned one for a touchdown…also was a starter on the basketball team and ran the 400-meter dash and the 4x100 relay and long jumped for the Cougars…high school teammates with twin brother and fellow Georgia signee Alexander Ogletree…High School Coach: Mike McDonald.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Feb 3, 2010)

We're losing a bunch this morning,How many of these were actually commited,or just some we were hoping to get


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.georgiadogs.com/ViewArti...571&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=8800&ATCLID=204875098

Live updates on the broadcast and the chat.....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Nytrobud1 said:


> We're losing a bunch this morning,How many of these were actually commited,or just some we were hoping to get



Who all are we losing? Most of who we have not gotten have been commits of other schools that we were trying to turn.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Jalen Fields from Dalton just signed 


JALEN FIELDS…Born: June 12, 1992…High School: Dalton…Rivals.com four-star prospect, #14 DE nationally, #8 overall prospect in Georgia, and Rivals250…Scout.com four-star prospect, #30 DE nationally, Top 300, #76 Player in the South…DawgPost #16 player in Georgia…ESPN.com #44 DE nationally…SuperPrep All-America and All-Dixie Teams….PrepStar Top 150 Dream Team…2009 Atlanta Journal-Constitution Top 50 prospects in state (#37) and Class AAAA All-State Honorable Mention…2009 Georgia Sports Writers Association Class AAAA All-State Team Honorable Mention… Mobile Press-Register Super Southeast 120…Georgia’s first commitment for 2010 class…The Daily Citizen 2009 All-Area Team…The Daily Citizen 2009 All-Region First-Team Defense…as a senior, recorded 63 tackles, one interception, two forced fumbles and two fumble recoveries including one returned 35 yards for a touchdown…helped lead Dalton High School to its 50th straight winning season in 2009…The Daily Citizen 2008 All-Area Team…recorded 78 tackles and eight sacks as a junior including 35 tackles for loss…lettered in football and basketball at Dalton…High School Coach: Adam Winegarden.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 3, 2010)

Jalen Fields (DE) is in.

Jalen Fields	DE		6-5	250	4.65	5.8			Dalton, GA


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

We have not picked up anybody that wasn't previously committed and alot of the fans gathering for signing day are upset.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> We have not picked up anybody that wasn't previously committed and alot of the fans gathering for signing day are upset.



Let them be upset. What more do you expect?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Our great signing classes of the last 3 or 4 years haven't produced much of anything in regards to championships. I'm happy with this class. Like I said before, this offseason is a win for UGA with getting rid of Willie & Co and bringing in Grantham to coach these boys up


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

What do you mean "what more do I expect?" The fans have every right to be upset if we aren't recruiting up to acceptable standards set by previous classes and the talent in our state.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Who all are we losing? Most of who we have not gotten have been commits of other schools that we were trying to turn.



The only one I've heard was a lock,then turned was Adkins.Pretty much stinks with all the time CMR and his staff put into these kids,with helping keep them in line with their grades and stuff,then they turn into primadonnas and go some where else


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 3, 2010)

Ken Malcome	RB		6-0	213	4.54	5.8			Decatur, GA

Just signed.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> What do you mean "what more do I expect?" The fans have every right to be upset if we aren't recruiting up to acceptable standards set by previous classes and the talent in our state.



Look at the turmoil surrounding the program over the last 8 months. We got rid of our defensive staff which had recruited the VAST majority of the guys we were going after. Holding on to kids like Ogletree, Stripling, Baker, Fields, etc is good news. Not bad. You can't expect to sign a top 5 class after what we have gone through the last year.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

KEN MALCOME…Born: September 25, 1991…High School: Southwest Dekalb…2009 Prepstar All-American and SuperPrep All-Dixie team…2009 Atlanta Journal Constitution Top 50, Class AAAA All-State First Team Honorable Mention…Rivals.com four-star prospect, #24 RB nationally, #20 overall in Georgia…Scout.com four-star prospect, #25 RB nationally, #96 overall in the South…Dawg Post #20 overall in Georgia…ESPN.com #97 overall nationally…Mobile Press-Register Super Southeast 120…missed four games in junior year with sprained knee and ankle but still finished with 954 rushing yards and 12 touchdowns…as a senior rushed for 1,168 yards and 16 touchdowns, averaging 129.8 yards per game…ran the 100m and 200m sprints on the high school team …High School Coach: Buck Godfrey.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Look at the turmoil surrounding the program over the last 8 months. We got rid of our defensive staff which had recruited the VAST majority of the guys we were going after. Holding on to kids like Ogletree, Stripling, Baker, Fields, etc is good news. Not bad. You can't expect to sign a top 5 class after what we have gone through the last year.



Well, UT is having a great class despite the turmoil surrounding their program. Auburn is having a career class just one year into chizic's reign. I don't think you can continue blaming this class on changes, because it's not hurting other teams.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 3, 2010)

According to bulldogsblog Mike Thornton chose UGA, but it hasn't come through on georgiadogs.com yet...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> Well, UT is having a great class despite the turmoil surrounding their program. Auburn is having a career class just one year into chizic's reign. I don't think you can continue blaming this class on changes, because it's not hurting other teams.



Dude, I'm seriously more interested in our coaching changes this year than I am who we sign. The guys we have signed are going to be good players. We are not hurting offensively. We are hurting defensively and we have signed some great defensive guys. No point in fans losing their minds over a "down" recruiting class. Let's see what Grantham can do to coach up these defensive recruits and current players. We will be fine.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Derek Owens signs


DEREK OWENS…Born: January 22, 1990…High School: Andrew Jackson… SuperPrep All-Dixie Team…PrepStar All-Region team…Scout.com Three-Star Player, #44 CB in the country, #54 Player in Florida…Rivals.com Three-Star Player, #27 cornerback in the country…SunState Football #52 Player in Florida…2008 First Team All-First Coast…FSWA Class AAA All-State third team… Florida Times-Union 2009 Super 75 Cornerback…20 career interceptions…High School Coach: Kevin Sullivan.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> Well, UT is having a great class despite the turmoil surrounding their program. Auburn is having a career class just one year into chizic's reign. I don't think you can continue blaming this class on changes, because it's not hurting other teams.



there are various factors that will go into why a kid chooses a particular school.  on paper, this might not look as good as some of our previous classes, but i think we can all point to a fair number of 4 and 5 star guys that we expected to be great, but never did much.  

just heard we got thorton.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dude, I'm seriously more interested in our coaching changes this year than I am who we sign. The guys we have signed are going to be good players. We are not hurting offensively. We are hurting defensively and we have signed some great defensive guys. No point in fans losing their minds over a "down" recruiting class. Let's see what Grantham can do to coach up these defensive recruits and current players. We will be fine.



Ditto...build the team back to what the DAWG Nation expects and they will come!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Ditto...build the team back to what the DAWG Nation expects and they will come!



Exactly Greg. Next year will be a BIG recruiting year in the state of GA and it just so happens that we are going to have a few extra schollys to give out


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep, Thornton signs 


Stephenson’s Mike Thornton chooses Georgia Bulldogs
9:53 am February 3, 2010, by Chip Towers

Finally some good news for Georgia.

Stephenson defensive tackle Mike Thornton, the AJC’s No. 3-ranked player, committed to the Bulldogs at a signing ceremony at the school on Wednesday, the AJC’s Michael Carvell reports. The 6-foot-2, 280-pound Thornton was also considering Penn State, Kentucky, Miami and Auburn. He had 39 official offers.

Thornton’s addition means the Bulldogs should ink at least 18 players today.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 3, 2010)

Da'Rick has officially signed w/UT.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm getting a "Da'rick it's official to UT"!

good luck... but don't try to creep through the new D line!!


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

There you go, Dwills...There's a Garner signee for you...Look at all the freaking schools that were after this kid and Garner delivered him.

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/recruiting/player-Mike-Thornton-94296


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> there are various factors that will go into why a kid chooses a particular school.  on paper, this might not look as good as some of our previous classes, but i think we can all point to a fair number of 4 and 5 star guys that we expected to be great, but never did much.
> 
> just heard we got thorton.



I agree that some guys don't pan out, but more times than not, these recruiting analysts do a very good job of evaluating talent levels. Take a look at our starting lineup and look for the number of 2 and 3 star recruits. I can only think of 2 or 3. Sure, sometimes guys slip through the cracks...but not often.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like we  need to hang on to Garner for a while


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 3, 2010)

Rogers is more ego than player anyway.  He sucked in the Under Armour game and the state playoffs.  I hope Rambo and Ogletree cut his skinny butt in half.  His buddy Nance can get him a bandaid because he'll never see play a down of college football.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> I agree that some guys don't pan out, but more times than not, these recruiting analysts do a very good job of evaluating talent levels. Take a look at our starting lineup and look for the number of 2 and 3 star recruits. I can only think of 2 or 3. Sure, sometimes guys slip through the cracks...but not often.



I can think of a ton.  What class would like for me to start with?


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> There you go, Dwills...There's a Garner signee for you...Look at all the freaking schools that were after this kid and Garner delivered him.
> 
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/recruiting/player-Mike-Thornton-94296



I agree...he's a great pickup. I'm not saying that this year is a bust. We definitely got some guys that will fill some voids in our lineup. I'm simply stating that I am not satisfied with the talent that we are bringing in. Sure, we have a good class, but our opponents in the SEC are heads and shoulders above us. It doesn't matter how we recruit against every other team in the country...it's about how we recruit against the sec.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 3, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Rogers is more ego than player anyway.  He sucked in the Under Armour game and the state playoffs.  I hope Rambo and Ogletree cut his skinny butt in half.  His buddy Nance can get him a bandaid because he'll never see play a down of college football.



I'll take that bet... and I'm as RED and  BLACK as they come!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> I agree...he's a great pickup. I'm not saying that this year is a bust. We definitely got some guys that will fill some voids in our lineup. I'm simply stating that I am not satisfied with the talent that we are bringing in. Sure, we have a good class, but our opponents in the SEC are heads and shoulders above us. It doesn't matter how we recruit against every other team in the country...it's about how we recruit against the sec.



this is an interesting read-

This is very interesting

Finally, here are the top ten recruiting teams of the last 9 years, arranged by class quality (average class ranking), consistency (lowest stdev), and overall (combined ranks for quality and consistency)

Quality:
1. USC
2. LSU
3. Georgia
4. Texas
5. Oklahoma
6. Florida
7. Michigan
8. Ohio State
9. Miami
10. Florida State

Consistency:
1. Georgia
2. Michigan
3. Texas
4. Texas A&M
5. LSU
6. USC
7. Arkansas
8. Wake Forest
9. Miami
10. Florida

Overall:
1. Georgia
2. LSU
3. Texas
4. USC
5. Michigan
6. Florida
7. Texas A&M
8. Miami
9. Ohio State
10. Oklahoma

I think it will be interesting to see how these change over the next few years, as Alabama makes a huge turnaround from earlier in the decade, among other things.


http://leatherhelmetblog.com/2010/02/02/uga-recruiting-update-02feb/


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

On another note, Alec is wearing a camo hat in his picture w/ his brother from signing day at their high school...Since this is an outdoor forum, i thought that was a cool piece of info to pass along..
http://projects.ajc.com/gallery/view/sports/recruiting/ogletree-twins-sign/


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder why Thornton isn't "officially" listed yet...


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> I can think of a ton.  What class would like for me to start with?



Go ahead with any starters that you can think of other than ben jones, rambo, chapas, and OL.....


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 3, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I'll take that bet... and I'm as RED and  BLACK as they come!



We're on the same team there my friend, Nash sucks and Rogers is all hat and no cattle.  Just wait.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> On another note, Alec is wearing a camo hat in his picture w/ his brother from signing day at their high school...Since this is an outdoor forum, i thought that was a cool piece of info to pass along..
> http://projects.ajc.com/gallery/view/sports/recruiting/ogletree-twins-sign/



LOVE IT!


----------



## Buck (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yep, Thornton signs
> 
> 
> Stephenson’s Mike Thornton chooses Georgia Bulldogs
> ...



Sweet!!!


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> Go ahead with any starters that you can think of other than ben jones, rambo, chapas, and OL.....




Not talking about starters.  Some on this list are   I'm talking about the guys that were highly recruited but never did anything:

Jasper Sanks
Bryan Evans - Worst safety to ever play at UGA
Prince Miller - worst corner we have
Nadarius Ward
Mike Lemon
Logan Gray - boy can catch a punt!  Yippee!!!
John Knox
Richard Samuel
Toby Jackson - dumb as a stump
Don. Jackson
Xavier Avery
Corn. Washington
Carlton Thomas

Would you like me to go on?  Forget the stars - Learn football.


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Best signees of the day so far, IMO

http://www.georgiadogs.com/ViewArti...595&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=8800&ATCLID=204879287

http://www.georgiadogs.com/ViewArti...595&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=8800&ATCLID=204879280


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Best signees of the day so far, IMO
> 
> http://www.georgiadogs.com/ViewArti...595&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=8800&ATCLID=204879287
> 
> http://www.georgiadogs.com/ViewArti...595&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=8800&ATCLID=204879280


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Best signees of the day so far, IMO
> 
> http://www.georgiadogs.com/ViewArti...595&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=8800&ATCLID=204879287
> 
> http://www.georgiadogs.com/ViewArti...595&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=8800&ATCLID=204879280



if wasn't old enough to be their father......


never mind your still right!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Best signees of the day so far, IMO
> 
> http://www.georgiadogs.com/ViewArti...595&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=8800&ATCLID=204879287
> 
> http://www.georgiadogs.com/ViewArti...595&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=8800&ATCLID=204879280



LOL, no doubt!  I may have to start watching soccer!


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Not talking about starters.  Some on this list are   I'm talking about the guys that were highly recruited but never did anything:
> 
> Jasper Sanks
> Bryan Evans - Worst safety to ever play at UGA
> ...



Well in my post, I said STARTERS, so maybe read a little closer next time. And I said that some of the high rated players don't pan out. I'll tell you what, I'll do what I can to learn football as good as you dawg33...you are truly a football genius and I am uncontrollably envious of your knowledge.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Not talking about starters.  Some on this list are   I'm talking about the guys that were highly recruited but never did anything:
> 
> Jasper Sanks
> Bryan Evans - Worst safety to ever play at UGA
> ...



don't agree with that list.  lemon left the team, samuel could end up being a decent player, toby jackson never got in school, avery went and played baseball, corn. washington is gonna be a stud.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

If any of you are watching this live feed on Georgiadogs.com, this is an AMAZING story on Demarcus Dobbs  He has a Michael Oher type story!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 3, 2010)

I saw it as well.  AWESOME story!


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

Also, naderius ward transferred and carlton thomas doesn't fit our offense


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> Well in my post, I said STARTERS, so maybe read a little closer next time. And I said that some of the high rated players don't pan out. I'll tell you what, I'll do what I can to learn football as good as you dawg33...you are truly a football genius and I am uncontrollably envious of your knowledge.



Why would you want a list of starters that suck?  There is a reason most of the starters are starters.



rex upshaw said:


> don't agree with that list.  lemon left the team, samuel could end up being a decent player, toby jackson never got in school, avery went and played baseball, corn. washington is gonna be a stud.



He wanted a list of folks that were highly recruited that didn't work out at UGA.  I gave that to him.  Everybody you listed didn't pan out at UGA...at least not yet.  Add Danny Ware to the list too.  I'm just trying to show the guy stars and the recruiting boards don't know how good a player is?

How many stars did Rennie have?  - my whole point.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

Redawg33, since you obviously know so much more than I do about the sport we call football, you have probably already seen this, but take a look at this article. But maybe it only makes sense to us naive football fans who don't know any better....

http://a323.yahoofs.com/ymg/ept_spo...rts-471712108-1265046122.jpg?ymqZKnCD8qkmFNRR


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh you mean like Rogers won't fit in at UT w/out a QB to throw him the ball????


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

4 star recruits that didn't pan out, in my  mind are-
rod battle
dewberry
bryan evans
marcus washington
blake barnes
ramarcus brown
goodman
josh johnson (ended up at marshall)
brandon miller
seth watts
hebron ( i was high on him)
naderis ward

several others as well and injury played a part with a few more.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> Also, naderius ward transferred and carlton thomas doesn't fit our offense



BUT they were recruits that "everybody" wanted right?  You're defeating your own arguement.  Who cares if fans aren't happy we aren't signing 25 5 stars.  What does that have to do with anything?  We have a bunch of stars that will never play.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> He wanted a list of folks that were highly recruited that didn't work out at UGA.  I gave that to him.  Everybody you listed didn't pan out at UGA...at least not yet.  Add Danny Ware to the list too.  I'm just trying to show the guy stars and the recruiting boards don't know how good a player is?
> 
> How many stars did Rennie have?  - my whole point.



i know your point, but you had corn. washington on there.  he is still developing and will be a stud.  and rennie was a 4 star.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Now make a list of the 2 & 3 * guys that made serious contributions to the team over the last decade....


----------



## SFStephens (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> We have not picked up anybody that wasn't previously committed and alot of the fans gathering for signing day are upset.





dwills said:


> What do you mean "what more do I expect?" The fans have every right to be upset if we aren't recruiting up to acceptable standards set by previous classes and the talent in our state.





dwills said:


> Well, UT is having a great class despite the turmoil surrounding their program. Auburn is having a career class just one year into chizic's reign. I don't think you can continue blaming this class on changes, because it's not hurting other teams.



Come on man, my 4 year old whines and complains less than you.  Seems like every thread I go to, there you are pouring on the negativity.  UT or Auburn would love to have you as a fan, you'd fit right in seeing as they've done so well lately.  Maybe then you'd have something to complain about.  I'm not jumping for joy over this years recruiting class so far, but I'm happy with the commits we do have and the direction our program seems to be heading in.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 3, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> 4 star recruits that didn't pan out, in my  mind are-
> rod battle
> dewberry
> bryan evans
> ...



Add this to my previous list to make the "star" list even longer.  How many of these guys were 4-5 stars?  Man they were Awesome!!!


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Dwills that chart is confusing....

It says odds...so w/ lower odds you have a better chance..I think it means percentage of players?  That would make sense, since there are a lot fewer 5 star players (I would say at least 5 4 star players to every 1 5 star player)..Either way, that chart is flawed...


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Why would you want a list of starters that suck?  There is a reason most of the starters are starters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Starters that suck?  Yes there is a reason they are starting, because they are good football players. Obviously they're doing pretty good to be starting....and I didn't ask for a list of people who didn't pan out at UGA. I asked for a list of low profile recruits that DID end up starting for our team this year. My point is that these recruiting sites are right more times then they are wrong.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> BUT they were recruits that "everybody" wanted right?  You're defeating your own arguement.  Who cares if fans aren't happy we aren't signing 25 5 stars.  What does that have to do with anything?  We have a bunch of stars that will never play.



i agree with what you are saying.  we went after some highly recruited players and many of them didn't pan out.  my only argument was that you can't do anything about a guy who gets injured, never makes it in school, or chooses to enter mlb.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> Starters that suck?  Yes there is a reason they are starting, because they are good football players. Obviously they're doing pretty good to be starting....and I didn't ask for a list of people who didn't pan out at UGA. I asked for a list of low profile recruits that DID end up starting for our team this year. My point is that these recruiting sites are right more times then they are wrong.



i agree that they often get it right, but there are plenty of less heralded players who contribute and do well.  the coaching staff is looking for certain qualities in the kids they recruit and sometimes a 3 star recruit fits what we want, more so then a 4 star.  could be build, could be attitude, could be potential.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Dwills that chart is confusing....
> 
> It says odds...so w/ lower odds you have a better chance..I think it means percentage of players?  That would make sense, since there are a lot fewer 5 star players (I would say at least 5 4 star players to every 1 5 star player)..Either way, that chart is flawed...



It is based on the percentage of players who come in as 5 stars, 4 stars, etc. You are exactly right, the chart is biased towards 5 star recruits because there are less of them. But on that same note, it's a percentage so if they weren't panning out, their percentage would fall more rapidly than 4 stars and 3 stars. Point being, only a select few end up being ranked a 5 star and a higher percentage of high ranked players end up being all-americans vs. low-ranked players. So maybe the whole star system isn't completely useless afterall. Sure, alot of players slip through the cracks and end up being stars, but alot more are predicted accurately by guys who are paid to recruit talent. I think they may even know more than you redawg33.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2010)

Come on dwills find something positive today!!!!! Please!!! We got Thornton!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

bottom line, you are going to miss on some players and hit a homerun with others.  stars are great for us to get excited about, but the coaches are the ones that watch countless hours of game film and know what needs we have to fill and who they project to fit that role.  i have confidence in our staff to get the right guys for OUR program.  we will not know how good this class is for a couple of years, so enjoy the guys we get and lets hope that they turn out to be as good, or better then expected.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 3, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i agree with what you are saying.  we went after some highly recruited players and many of them didn't pan out.  my only argument was that you can't do anything about a guy who gets injured, never makes it in school, or chooses to enter mlb.




We are on the same page, but our boy wanted a list so I gave it to him.  We offered them and got a snuffalufagus.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 3, 2010)

JOE COX another


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Hahaha..that chart doesn't prove your point at all Dwills...

You have a 4% better chance to become an all-american based on being 5 to 4 star, which is given to you by these institutions and scouts you are touting.

Basically, that chart is showing that these people (the rivals and scouts of the world) don't have a clue when it comes to separating the upper echelon guys at the very top.  A 5% chance, shoot, if you think that's great go buy a scratch off lottery ticket.  That's about what the odds there run.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Come on dwills find something positive today!!!!! Please!!! We got Thornton!!!!!



I am happy that we got some good players. I believe we have several players that will end up being stars...no doubt! Ogletree will end up being one of the best linebackers we've had the pleasure of watching at UGA. Smith and Stripling will also be great, not to mention a few others. I went off on the tangent because dawg33 basically said that the rankings of these recruits meant nothing and that they were flawed and useless.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Hahaha..that chart doesn't prove your point at all Dwills...
> 
> You have a 4% better chance to become an all-american based on being 5 to 4 star, which is given to you by these institutions and scouts you are touting.
> 
> Basically, that chart is showing that these people (the rivals and scouts of the world) don't have a clue when it comes to separating the upper echelon guys at the very top.  A 5% chance, shoot, if you think that's great go buy a scratch off lottery ticket.  That's about what the odds there run.



Of course it's going to be a low percentage. There are only a few all-american spots available and thousands of players. The whole chart only totals about 10% of players nationwide, so when 7% of the 10% is taken up by 5 stars, I would say that is pretty significant. That means that of the 10% of college players who actually make the all-american team, 70% of those started out as a 5 star. Actually, that verifies my point quite well.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> I am happy that we got some good players. I believe we have several players that will end up being stars...no doubt! Ogletree will end up being one of the best linebackers we've had the pleasure of watching at UGA. Smith and Stripling will also be great, not to mention a few others. I went off on the tangent because dawg33 basically said that the rankings of these recruits meant nothing and that they were flawed and useless.



dwills, i understand your concern, but i think the stars are a starting point.  as we know, there are times when a 3 star turns out to be a stud and a 5 star turns out to be a bust.  we just have to rely on the fact that our coaches KNOW what they are doing and when they get them on campus, that they teach them the proper fundamentals.  there are schools that have done more with less and plenty of schools who have done less with more.  we can't predict injuries, but it is up to our staff to get these guys headed in the right direction.  the change to a new dc is very promising and i am very excited about what this team will look like 2 years from now and anxious to see how we do in the first year as well.


----------



## SFStephens (Feb 3, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Come on dwills find something positive today!!!!! Please!!! We got Thornton!!!!!



Good luck with that. Seems we have quite a few fans on here who constantly complain and continually call for firings and changes. You'd think they'd know by now that change isn't always a good thing.


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Dwills, that is not how that chart reads to me.  The y-axis says "% of 05-09 classes named to 2009 All-American Team."   The x-axis is the number of stars for that respective class.  It reads to me that ~7% of the 5 Star Class made the All-American team and ~2% of the 4 Star Class made the team.


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

And no where on the chart does it say anything about football.


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

I added that last part because if this counts b-ball, then I can see why the 5 star class number is higher.  B-ball is a sport where the talent gap is much larger between the 5 and 4 star gaps because of the nature of the sport.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Baccari Rambo is now on the geargiadogs live feed....


Love having that kid in Athens! He's a DGD!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

something to look at with recruits, is who else offered.  here is a partial list of guys to sign with uga and who else wanted them-

burrows- bama, clemson, florida, oklahoma etc.
fields- bama, fsu, tenn, miss etc.
hamiltion- bama, auburn etc.
houston- auburn, clemson, gt, sc, tenn etc.
malcome- bama, clemson, florida, fsu, miami, oklahoma etc.
ogletree- bama, auburn, clemson, florida, fsu, miami etc.
stripling- bama, auburn, clemson, florida, fsu, vt, tenn etc.
thorton- bama, clemson, southern cal, psu, miami etc.
bennedict- bama, clemson, florida, southern cal, ohis state, nd etc.
morant- bama, auburn, clemson, florida, tenn, vt etc.
owens- florida, miami, south carolina etc.
smith- bama, au, clemson, florida, fsu, lsu, osu,ou, tenn, southern cal etc.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> Good luck with that. Seems we have quite a few fans on here who constantly complain and continually call for firings and changes. You'd think they'd know by now that change isn't always a good thing.



Wait, do you mean the people that called for willie's head and got grantham brought in? Was that a bad idea? You're right, change isn't always good. But how did it work out for bama, florida, florida state, etc.? I think that as fans and contributors to the boosters of UGA, we have the right to evaluate our administration and suggest any changes that may benefit our program. I refuse to play the naive and ignorant card, believeing that everything will work out in the end. Because in all honesty, it doesn't always work out. Sometimes, changes must be made in order to boost your team from a good team to a great team. Just ask any bama or florida fan...


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 3, 2010)

2 more!

Brent Benedict	OL		6-4	278	5.07	5.9			Jacksonville, FL
Dexter Morant	DE		6-7	240	4.9	5.8	 		Manning, SC


----------



## bonaireboy (Feb 3, 2010)

Ask bama and florida....they changed the head man...not a DC..little different


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 3, 2010)

They FINALLY made Thornton official...


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 3, 2010)

The coaches are now live on the video feed on georgiadogs.com


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> Ask bama and florida....they changed the head man...not a DC..little different



I know there is a difference, but I was talking about changes in general. People get all shaken up when you suggest a change, and I was saying that changes are sometimes needed.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

CMR said that he hopes that the biggest surprise of the day is yet to happen...i wonder if that means anything?


----------



## DSGB (Feb 3, 2010)

Garrison Smith now official. No big surprise. Up to 18 now.


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Lost Coxson to UF apparently......


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

Guys I've been busy all morning so I'm late to the party but I have to ask, why all the malcontent grousing, complaining, and gloom and doom?  

I'm pretty excited about this class personally.  I look at this class as far as defense goes and I have to ask myself why the Dawg haters are celebrating so hard.  Ogletree, Stripling, Fields, Smith, and Thornton are probably all gonna be at least solid players for us.  

Every team has misses, busts, and guys that don't pan out for one reason or another.  Why don't we celebrate this class for what it is rather than complain about what it isn't?  I'm glad to have these boys and am glad they want to be Dawgs.

Coach Lak doesn't like little dbs so why should we cry over Robey?  D Rogers didn't think he could play in the 3-4.  See ya.  Butler is a bad apple.  Enjoy Louisville.  As for Da' rick Rogers, he'd rather be a Vol.  that tells you what kind of sense he has.

I like this class and I hope we have one or two good surprises.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## DSGB (Feb 3, 2010)

No gloom and doom here. I think we did pretty well addressing key areas. Looking forward to seeing what the new coaches can do with the players we have.


----------



## mjfortner (Feb 3, 2010)

Really, how many star recievers do you need on a team. Who cares about loseing one that didnt want to be hear anyway!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

mjfortner said:


> Really, how many star recievers do you need on a team. Who cares about loseing one that didnt want to be hear anyway!!



My thoughts exactly.  With A.J., Kris Durham, Orson, White, TK, Wooten, maybe Marlon (we'll see how much he's improved) I'm not real concerned.  We can load up on receivers next year if necessary.  If a kid doesn't want to be a Dawg then we really don't want him to come to Athens.


----------



## rshunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Who's Lonnie Outlaw?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys, here's another bust, AKEEM HEBRON, he was ALL- Universe and has done less than nothing!!


----------



## SFStephens (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> Wait, do you mean the people that called for willie's head and got grantham brought in? Was that a bad idea? You're right, change isn't always good. But how did it work out for bama, florida, florida state, etc.? I think that as fans and contributors to the boosters of UGA, we have the right to evaluate our administration and suggest any changes that may benefit our program. I refuse to play the naive and ignorant card, believeing that everything will work out in the end. Because in all honesty, it doesn't always work out. Sometimes, changes must be made in order to boost your team from a good team to a great team. Just ask any bama or florida fan...


I said it wasn't ALWAYS good... not NEVER good. Its widely accepted that Willy established himself as an idiot, so he had to go. Big difference than the knee-jerk calls to fire Gardner or CMR. All for one down season and one recruiting class that doesn't look as great as expected. There are many programs that would line up to have either. Crying about things you can't change, such as this class, helps nothing.


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 3, 2010)

rshunter said:


> Who's Lonnie Outlaw?



Quote I found on a recent Scout article from the N/S All Star Game...

Lonnie Outlaw- A 6'6" WR from Wilcox Co is a beast from WR position. I have not seen anybody that can cover him one on one yet. Today he gave the North CB's problems with his size and speed.

Sleeper??


----------



## rshunter (Feb 3, 2010)

He must be for the '11 class.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 3, 2010)

rshunter said:


> He must be for the '11 class.



No, he is '10.

Evidently he made an impression on a lot of folks in the All Star game.

http://rivals.yahoo.com/uga/football/recruiting/player-Lonnie-Outlaw-107691


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey guys, here's another bust, AKEEM HEBRON, he was ALL- Universe and has done less than nothing!!



can't do much about guys getting injured.  he is another that hasn't been able to get well, similar to banks.  i had high hopes for both.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

It's hard to understand why some seem to almost be enjoying talking about how horribly wrong they think things are going.

The talk about the recruits that haven't panned out seems almost celebratory.  

The majority of the kids that haven't worked out have been defensive players.  Not all of them, but most of them.  That problem has been addressed.  But no matter who is coaching or who is in charge of recruiting, there are always gonna be kids that don't live up the hype.  

Lots of things happen.  Injuries, trouble with the play book, some get to the SEC and can't dominate like they did in highschool right off the bat and they get discouraged or they stop working as hard.  As Rex said, they don't have star rankings for heart or work ethic.

Some kids wash out due to grades.  Others don't get to play as soon as they think they should and just develop a bad attitude.  And some just plain aren't as good as the all knowing Scout and Rivals and our resident recruiting gurus at GON think they are.


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Lonnie Outlaw*

Hey Guys, Been tied up this morning but enjoyed reading all the posts on this thread. Lonnie Outlaw's cousin is Nick Marshall, a 2011 prospect some say is #1 prospect in GA next year. Not saying Outlaw isn't a player, he does have alot of potential but I also think Richt and company are turning up the heat for 2011 already with maybe a "package deal".

I am fairly new to this forum, but I have enjoyed guys like Blacksmoke, dwills, and SouthGADawg. I like the varying opinions.

dwills, I feel what you've been saying here today and also understand your passion. I too, sort of feel like I've been stood up for the prom or something. There's no real excitement like I've seen in the past on this class. The Da'Rick things stings to high heaven but in the end WE WILL BE FINE at UGA. 

2011 Class is gonna be heck!!!! Mark it down.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> No, he is '10.
> 
> Evidently he made an impression on a lot of folks in the All Star game.
> 
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/uga/football/recruiting/player-Lonnie-Outlaw-107691



Dont know a thing about it....but glad to have him!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

BassMaster87 said:


> Hey Guys, Been tied up this morning but enjoyed reading all the posts on this thread. Lonnie Outlaw's cousin is Nick Marshall, a 2011 prospect some say is #1 prospect in GA next year. Not saying Outlaw isn't a player, he does have alot of potential but I also think Richt and company are turning up the heat for 2011 already with maybe a "package deal".
> 
> I am fairly new to this forum, but I have enjoyed guys like Blacksmoke, dwills, and SouthGADawg. I like the varying opinions.
> 
> ...



We are glad to have you man.  You're gonna get some heat for your kind words about me.  The big mouth, self proclaimed experts that hate UGA dispise me.  they love to hate me.  that tells me I'm living right. 

I think that while this class is shorter on star power (whatever that's ever been worth) it will prove to be long on substance.  This is defensive heavy class and that's exactly what we needed.  

It's funny how the detractors liked to say that CMR was too soft to ever fire Willie but then once he did they said Willie wasn't the problem, our players were all garbage they said.

So now that we are making a concerted effort to bring in good defensive players like Stripling, Fields, Thornton, Smith, and Ogletree, they say that our class is crap.

See, no matter what they are gonna bash and discredit because they aren't any better than that.  They love talking about how we haven't won a NC since '80 but if we won one, they would just say, "So what?  When you've won two come talk." or something stupid like that.

I'm happy with this class and I really don't care who doesn't think it's up to standard.  As for those who would rather wallow in what's wrong, find a closet.


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

rshunter said:


> Who's Lonnie Outlaw?



Answer: http://www.prepsreport.com/MediaPlayers/WilcoxCounty.html

You can go there and watch him..He's 6' 7" 200 lbs..seems like he could fill on out and really become a player.

I wouldn't put money on it, but I would have to think we offered him because of the other player there on that screen, Nick Marshall, who will be one of the top recruits in the GA next year.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Answer: http://www.prepsreport.com/MediaPlayers/WilcoxCounty.html
> 
> You can go there and watch him..He's 6' 7" 200 lbs..seems like he could fill on out and really become a player.
> 
> I wouldn't put money on it, but I would have to think we offered him because of the other player there on that screen, Nick Marshall, who will be one of the top recruits in the GA next year.



Thanks for the link


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

Outlaw is for this year?  Awsome.  glad to have him.  I read something about him the other day.  CMR and Bryan McClendon went to see him and Marshall play basketball the other night.

I guess now ACguy the great and powerful will hurry in and bore us with a bunch of garbage about why he will suck and how teams A-Z didn't want him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link man.  I like it.  I love his height and he looks like he has good hands.  he looked a little slow but those long strides might have something to do with that.  Glad to have him.


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Outlaw*

If I'm not mistaken, he is heading to GMC for two years. Is that right?


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Bassmaster that's what is says here...

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...in-wr-lonnie-outlaw/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting

Scroll down and read the comment from another article...

Quote in an article from a coach who had coached against Fred Gibson:

“Lonnie Outlaw makes Fred Gibson look like a little girl. We triple covered him and he still caught everything”.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

BassMaster87 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, he is heading to GMC for two years. Is that right?



Not sure but it does seem like I've heard that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Bassmaster that's what is says here...
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...in-wr-lonnie-outlaw/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting
> 
> ...



I sure love the sound of that.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Lonnie Outlaw will go to JuCo......

"Mark Richt was here on Friday night watching us play basketball and Lonnie Outlaw had a big game," said Wilcox County head Coach Mark Ledford. 
"I think Coach Richt saw his athleticism then and they called me Monday night asking about him. They didn't offer until this morning officially after he was approved at Georgia." 

"I talked it over with Lonnie and his family and he signed a letter of intent with them." 

He also signed another letter of intent because he is not going to be in Athens next fall. 

"He is going to Junior College first, so he signed with Georgia Military College and the University of Georgia at the same time." 

"Lonnie will go down GMC for two years and then go over to Georgia when he gets done there." 

The buzz about the 6-foot-6, 180 pound wideout started on Monday night when Georgia called Coach Ledford. 

No offer was made, but Ledford knew the interest was there. 

"Georgia kind of snuck in last minute, got the paperwork to me, and it was approved around 11am this morning. Once it was approved, Lonnie signed the scholarship papers to attend Georgia after he finishes up at Georgia Military." 

Outlaw knew all along he would be a JUCO guy, so he stayed kind of low throughout the recruiting process. He has made some big plays and he is a talented athlete, so Coach Ledford feels Georgia made a smart move. 

"He has really improved a lot over the past year," stated the coach of the reigning A State Champion Patriots. "He has gotten stronger and faster. He had 48 receptions for over 800 yards this past season. He has a chance to be a good one."


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Thanks for the link man.  I like it.  I love his height and he looks like he has good hands.  he looked a little slow but those long strides might have some something to do with that.  Glad to have him.



Brad thats pretty much what I thought..... looks like he has a ton of talent, but it appears to be very raw.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link on the film!

You start watching the WR and a few clips in it becomes apparent the guy scrambling & throwing is the talent on the field.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Brad thats pretty much what I thought..... looks like he has a ton of talent, but it appears to be very raw.



Yep.  He's got two years of JUCO to become more polished.  I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Lonnie Outlaw*

Thanks for the link. I like the way it sounds.


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 3, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Thanks for the link on the film!
> 
> You start watching the WR and a few clips in it becomes apparent the guy scrambling & throwing is the talent on the field.



That would be Nick Marshall, might be the top QB in the state next year.  Hopefully UGA can sign this kid as well. Does this ring a bell for anyone??  Also, i think they might be related.


----------



## mjfortner (Feb 3, 2010)

They are suposed to be cousins. Thats the rumor


----------



## jwea89 (Feb 3, 2010)

uga put a pretty dang good class together this year. they aint gonna end up top ten but to me it looks like theyre workin on fillin the voids on the defensive side of the ball nicely. congrats to all you guys on here, got lots to look forward to


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 3, 2010)

For those with more knowledge on the subject than I....

How is UGA faring in the Oline department now and in the future?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 3, 2010)

Blacksmoke! 

Thanks for being our conduit this year!

For the most part all i had to do was follow your reports. Some of us actually have to be productive during daylight hours and can't chase around a bunch of different sites.


----------



## jwea89 (Feb 3, 2010)

sweetwater from what i can tell, now smoke or sgd may be able to tell you more, but i think they picked up a couple pretty good oline guys this year, and theyre not losin everyone from last year so they should be strong


----------



## mjfortner (Feb 3, 2010)

O line looks to be very strong this year, and maybe next as well


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes our entire OL is returning again this year. Sturdivant could make a return, Kolton Houston is a very talented guy that's coming in. Brent Benedict is also a very good OLineman, but he is coming off of a knee injury and will probably make a 100% comeback after a red shirt year.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 3, 2010)

The kid that defected from UK yesterday is a pretty good looking OL and he has small ears to boot!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Feb 3, 2010)

We needed defense signed what looks like a good mix of D talent. Next year concentrate on O. GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Best signees of the day so far, IMO
> 
> http://www.georgiadogs.com/ViewArti...595&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=8800&ATCLID=204879287
> 
> http://www.georgiadogs.com/ViewArti...595&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=8800&ATCLID=204879280



Now thats what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2010)

This class of recruits fills a lot of holes we have.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## mjfortner (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it 18 so far? Are the dawgs done?


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

No it's up to 19. And yes they are done. I don't know of anybody else that we even have a chance with unless richt feels like giving out another scholarship to a 2011 recruit's cousin's brother's friend. Even if he is a good pickup, we only get him for 2 years. Question for those of you who know, does he take up a scholarship for the 2 years that he is at GMC?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure.  He isn't showing on the list.
http://insider.espn.go.com/ncf/recr...com/ncf/recruiting/tracker/school?schoolId=61


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

Dog Hunter said:


> Not sure.  He isn't showing on the list.
> http://insider.espn.go.com/ncf/recr...com/ncf/recruiting/tracker/school?schoolId=61



Probably because espn has no idea who on earth this cat is...go to rivals.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> No it's up to 19. And yes they are done. I don't know of anybody else that we even have a chance with unless richt feels like giving out another scholarship to a 2011 recruit's cousin's brother's friend. Even if he is a good pickup, we only get him for 2 years. Question for those of you who know, does he take up a scholarship for the 2 years that he is at GMC?



WOW! What's with the constant negativity?

Go outside and take in a little sunshine or something and see if you can shake that cloud off.

If a player is not enrolled in your school he does not count against your scholarship total.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> Probably because espn has no idea who on earth this cat is...go to rivals.



Keep the flags of discontent and negativity flying high.  It's your right to be that negative of course but when things start going well don't be on here acting like you were with them every step of the way.  Man you're a Debbie Downer.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> WOW! What's with the constant negativity?
> 
> Go outside and take in a little sunshine or something and see if you can shake that cloud off.
> 
> If a player is not enrolled in your school he does not count against your scholarship total.



Sorry for all the negativity today guys. I just really wanted to see us pull a rabbit out of the hat today. I feel like bama and florida are distancing themselves even farther from us every year, and I don't like it one bit. I'm tired of us settling for mediocrity with players/coaching and saying "don't worry we'll be better next year". I can't/won't be a passive fan who turns an ignorant back on what is going on around us. Rag me if your want, but I want us to take the necessary steps to becoming a championship caliber team and that starts with getting better players. According to you guys, we have the coaches we need, so they need to go get the players that are required to win a NC. Like I said earlier, if some one you are ok with being a middle-tier SEC East team, that's fine. But I for one am looking for more than that and won't be happy until we can successfully compete for SEC and NC trophies.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Keep the flags of discontent and negativity flying high.  It's your right to be that negative of course but when things start going well don't be on here acting like you were with them every step of the way.  Man you're a Debbie Downer.



So now that I express discontent with a recruiting class I am ditching my team? No, I won't act happy about this class, but that doesn't make me any less of a fan. Believe me, I'll be at every game decked out in UGA apparel and yes, they will still get my money. Believe me, there isn't a person on here that is a bigger fan of UGA football than me. We are all fans and we may approach things differently, but our overall goal is the same: to cheer on the DAWGS!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> Sorry for all the negativity today guys. I just really wanted to see us pull a rabbit out of the hat today. I feel like bama and florida are distancing themselves even farther from us every year, and I don't like it one bit. I'm tired of us settling for mediocrity with players/coaching and saying "don't worry we'll be better next year". I can't/won't be a passive fan who turns an ignorant back on what is going on around us. Rag me if your want, but I want us to take the necessary steps to becoming a championship caliber team and that starts with getting better players. According to you guys, we have the coaches we need, so they need to go get the players that are required to win a NC. Like I said earlier, if some one you are ok with being a middle-tier SEC East team, that's fine. But I for one am looking for more than that and won't be happy until we can successfully compete for SEC and NC trophies.



I kind of see what you're saying.  But not being negative and not poo pooing everything these coaches do is not being "ignorant."  That's a pretty arrogant statement man.  I don't think not constantly grousing means that anybody is satisfied with mediocrity.  Willie has been fired.  We'll see what Grantham can do.  I'm pretty excited about that.

Tghe problem is, you can't buy into this mentality that we DESERVE a NC.  Some of these Florida and Bama fans love to criticize our program and act as if winning NCs is the norm and if you don't win one you are being deprived.  that's lunacy.  Nobody has the right to expect a NC.  sure we all hope for it but it's not like just because we want one that we are entitled to one.

These guys love dumping on us and saying things about our program.  No need to take them seriously or care what they think.  I'm a Dawg no matter what.  I think people's expectations have gotten a bit ridiculous.  Maybe we will win a NC under CMR, maybe we won't.  there is nothing either one of us can do about it.  I will continue to root for and support my team.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I kind of see what you're saying.  But not being negative and not poo pooing everything these coaches do is not being "ignorant."  That's a pretty arrogant statement man.  I don't think not constantly grousing means that anybody is satisfied with mediocrity.  Willie has been fired.  We'll see what Grantham can do.  I'm pretty excited about that.
> 
> Tghe problem is, you can't buy into this mentality that we DESERVE a NC.  Some of these Florida and Bama fans love to criticize our program and act as if winning NCs is the norm and if you don't win one you are being deprived.  that's lunacy.  Nobody has the right to expect a NC.  sure we all hope for it but it's not like just because we want one that we are entitled to one.
> 
> These guys love dumping on us and saying things about our program.  No need to take them seriously or care what they think.  I'm a Dawg no matter what.  I think people's expectations have gotten a bit ridiculous.  Maybe we will win a NC under CMR, maybe we won't.  there is nothing either one of us can do about it.  I will continue to root for and support my team.



SGD, I hear ya man and I understand where you're coming from, but I can't make myself think that way. "Maybe we will win, maybe we won't" just doesn't go over well with me. To be the best, you have to expect the best. Regardless of how we think, we are both dogs so let's just let this one go. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> SGD, I hear ya man and I understand where you're coming from, but I can't make myself think that way. "Maybe we will win, maybe we won't" just doesn't go over well with me. To be the best, you have to expect the best. Regardless of how we think, we are both dogs so let's just let this one go. GO DAWGS!



Not trying to start a fight with you.  I understand what you mean.  I love UGA and am a ridiculously competitive guy.  Believe me I want us to win a NC.  But I guess i just can't buy into the spoiled brat mentality that I hear the fans of some other teams espousing.  To me, wanting Rodney Garner fired because of one recruiting class is just dumb.  I know you didn't say that but it was said.  Wanting CMR fired because we don't like the way the last two seasons went doesn't make sesne.  If he had refused to get rid of Martinez then I could see it.  It just makes sense that we were gonna struggle a bit after all that happened this season and offseason.  I think much better days are ahead.  I really do.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not trying to start a fight with you.  I understand what you mean.  I love UGA and am a ridiculously competitive guy.  Believe me I want us to win a NC.  But I guess i just can't buy into the spoiled brat mentality that I hear the fans of some other teams espousing.  To me, wanting Rodney Garner fired because of one recruiting class is just dumb.  I know you didn't say that but it was said.  Wanting CMR fired because we don't like the way the last two seasons went doesn't make sesne.  If he had refused to get rid of Martinez then I could see it.  It just makes sense that we were gonna struggle a bit after all that happened this season and offseason.  I think much better days are ahead.  I really do.  Go Dawgs!!



I definitely agree with you that better days are ahead. Luckily, the SEC East as a whole will be down big time next year and I really feel that we have a shot at competing if aaron murray does a better than average job at qb. But you do realize that if we have 2 more seasons like the last 2, CMR is gone, outa here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> I definitely agree with you that better days are ahead. Luckily, the SEC East as a whole will be down big time next year and I really feel that we have a shot at competing if aaron murray does a better than average job at qb. But you do realize that if we have 2 more seasons like the last 2, CMR is gone, outa here.



I do realize that.  That's just the reality of CFB today.  Four dissappointing seasons is gonna cost you your job as a head coach.

I'm concerned about Murray.  The whole thing hinges on him.  If we get good qb play I think we can be very good.  I think Murray has the talent but I'm worried about the inexperience factor.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 3, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> This class of recruits fills a lot of holes we have.  GO DAWGS!



x2...just what we needed


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I do realize that.  That's just the reality of CFB today.  Four dissappointing seasons is gonna cost you your job as a head coach.
> 
> I'm concerned about Murray.  The whole thing hinges on him.  If we get good qb play I think we can be very good.  I think Murray has the talent but I'm worried about the inexperience factor.



The good news is this:

1)He came in early so he will have been here, in our system for a year and a half before taking command. He will have a good sense of leadership established and will be trusted by the players. He also won't be overwhelmed by the whole college thing.
2)Because cox was hurt, murray was running with the 1st team offense the whole year. From what I've heard, he's a playbook and film junkie. So he knows how everything in our offense clicks and he studies opposing defenses harder than anyone else.
3)His competition with zach makes him come to practice prepared every day. He works his butt off and comes prepared to play every single day. He knows how important it is for him to play well, and I don't think he takes his job lightly.
4)The kid is very smart. He knows what it takes to be a winner and he'll stop at nothing to be the best. Unfortunately, he's only 6'0" (I've been around him several times and know how tall he really is, despite rivals listing him at 6'1" or whatever) and it is a good bit harder for a shorter qb to play successfully, but I really think he has the tools to succeed. Also, he isn't an arrogant ***** like stafford. Stafford came in here a god and went downtown every night to find girls and, from what I hear, he wasn't a particularly hard worker. This kid works hard!

I think good things are in store for this kid and our team. If we indeed bring in the players that can compete, we have a great shot!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> The good news is this:
> 
> 1)He came in early so he will have been here, in our system for a year and a half before taking command. He will have a good sense of leadership established and will be trusted by the players. He also won't be overwhelmed by the whole college thing.
> 2)Because cox was hurt, murray was running with the 1st team offense the whole year. From what I've heard, he's a playbook and film junkie. So he knows how everything in our offense clicks and he studies opposing defenses harder than anyone else.
> ...



Man I got pumped up reading that.  I've heard a lot of the same stuff about him.  Film study junkie.  Gym rat.  Fiercely competitive.  Good under pressure.  I love the sound of all that.  What I didn't know was that he had run so much with the first team last year.  That's definitely a good thing.  Even though he didn't do anything outstanding I noticed two things at G Day last year.  He has a very good arm and he is very mobile.  We haven't had a qb that could move since DJ.  I hope he's ready.  If he is, this could be a fun year!!


----------



## SFStephens (Feb 3, 2010)

Alright everyone, group hug!  Well, everyone but the Vols. They still smell like Kiffin.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> Alright everyone, group hug!  Well, everyone but the Vols. They still smell like Kiffin.



They are all at Kiffin's house anyway.  they're having recruiting cookies and your choice of orange or maroon kool aid.  They are taking turns riding on the whirly bird and trying to guess what coach O is saying.


----------



## dwills (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been thinking about something I read earlier and I think it may have some validity to it now. I read that UGA may be losing some recruits due to the possibility that richt could lose his job any time now. Besides the fact that he hasn't been meeting expectations, he has been at one school for 10 years now, which is a long tenure for a college coach at one school these days. If I were a recruit, I would be scared to pledge my commitment to a guy on the hot seat, who couldn't even guarantee that he would have a job the next year. What do you guys think?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> I've been thinking about something I read earlier and I think it may have some validity to it now. I read that UGA may be losing some recruits due to the possibility that richt could lose his job any time now. Besides the fact that he hasn't been meeting expectations, he has been at one school for 10 years now, which is a long tenure for a college coach at one school these days. If I were a recruit, I would be scared to pledge my commitment to a guy on the hot seat, who couldn't even guarantee that he would have a job the next year. What do you guys think?



i think there is nothing to that.  evans knows what he has in cmr and that goes beyond just football.  coaching has obviously been part of the issue, especially on defense and that has been addressed.  i read tonight where this is the first time in 12 years, that uga hasn't finished recruiting in the top 10.  so the talent is there, but the product on the field has to improve.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2010)

dwills said:


> I've been thinking about something I read earlier and I think it may have some validity to it now. I read that UGA may be losing some recruits due to the possibility that richt could lose his job any time now. Besides the fact that he hasn't been meeting expectations, he has been at one school for 10 years now, which is a long tenure for a college coach at one school these days. If I were a recruit, I would be scared to pledge my commitment to a guy on the hot seat, who couldn't even guarantee that he would have a job the next year. What do you guys think?



Come on!!! Stop the madness!!!


----------



## mjfortner (Feb 4, 2010)

I think we can count samual and gray as new recruits cause they are switchin possitions.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 4, 2010)

dwills said:


> I've been thinking about something I read earlier and I think it may have some validity to it now. I read that UGA may be losing some recruits due to the possibility that richt could lose his job any time now. Besides the fact that he hasn't been meeting expectations, he has been at one school for 10 years now, which is a long tenure for a college coach at one school these days. If I were a recruit, I would be scared to pledge my commitment to a guy on the hot seat, who couldn't even guarantee that he would have a job the next year. What do you guys think?



Where did you read that?  ESPN.COM?  VolNation? Gatorbait? I think you should look at his overall record compared to the rest of the coaches in the country.  Does he have a NC? No, but he has 2 SECCs and one of the best W/L records in college football.  Richt will decide when he leaves, not anyone else.  Keep in mind almost everything has to go right to win a NC.  Cody blocks a FG, Colt gets hurt, etc.  Those events don't happen and UA doesn't win.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

dwills said:


> I've been thinking about something I read earlier and I think it may have some validity to it now. I read that UGA may be losing some recruits due to the possibility that richt could lose his job any time now. Besides the fact that he hasn't been meeting expectations, he has been at one school for 10 years now, which is a long tenure for a college coach at one school these days. If I were a recruit, I would be scared to pledge my commitment to a guy on the hot seat, who couldn't even guarantee that he would have a job the next year. What do you guys think?



So he could be here today gone tomorrow?  Wait..are we talking about Urban Meyer?  LOL.


----------



## dwills (Feb 4, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Where did you read that?  ESPN.COM?  VolNation? Gatorbait? I think you should look at his overall record compared to the rest of the coaches in the country.  Does he have a NC? No, but he has 2 SECCs and one of the best W/L records in college football.  Richt will decide when he leaves, not anyone else.  Keep in mind almost everything has to go right to win a NC.  Cody blocks a FG, Colt gets hurt, etc.  Those events don't happen and UA doesn't win.



I know the record of CMR very well. And I also know the luck that goes into winning a NC. But in order to win one, a team has to recruit the players with the necessary talent and field that talent with the preparedness that is required to win every game. The fact is that we only landed 4 of the top 10 recruits in our state, while UF and bama are landing the top recruits in the country. Don't think recruiting rankings correlates with NC's? Lets take a look at the recent national champions, with the ranking of their recruiting class (according to rivals) the year before they won. Here we go 

2009: Alabama (1st)
2008: Florida (3rd)
2007: LSU (4th)
2006: Florida (2nd)
2005: Texas (20th because they only signed 15 players)
2004: USC (1st)
2003: LSU (1st)
2002: Ohio State (5th)

So, maybe luck isn't the only factor that plays into championships. Bash me if you want, but I refuse to be a disneydawg and continue to think that everything is fine and dandy with our program. At some time, georgia fans are going to have to realize what we are and that's a mediocre SEC school. No matter how things are, I will continue to be the biggest dawg fan around, but that does not mean that I have to be happy about the direction of our program. Like I said earlier, complacency on behalf of the fans will get us nowhere. You have to expect the best to be the best. And if you think CMR won't get fired if he has a couple more years like the last 2, you are misled. The nature of the beast as a NCAA head coach is that if you aren't performing now, you are gone, despite your success in the past.


----------



## mjfortner (Feb 4, 2010)

coaches thought they had da rick for a long time. He changed his mind like a week before signing day cause his freinds dad bought him a car to follow him to ut. They had a very limited time to fill the void of losing the top recruit in the state. They were recruiting thinking he was in the fold already. Cant do much about it now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

dwills said:


> I know the record of CMR very well. And I also know the luck that goes into winning a NC. But in order to win one, a team has to recruit the players with the necessary talent and field that talent with the preparedness that is required to win every game. The fact is that we only landed 4 of the top 10 recruits in our state, while UF and bama are landing the top recruits in the country. Don't think recruiting rankings correlates with NC's? Lets take a look at the recent national champions, with the ranking of their recruiting class (according to rivals) the year before they won. Here we go
> 
> 2009: Alabama (1st)
> 2008: Florida (3rd)
> ...



I think there is a happy medium between being a "disney dawg" and a malcontent with unrealistic expectations.  It's hard to find that middle ground and I've been guilty of being on both sides of it at different times.


----------



## dwills (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think there is a happy medium between being a "disney dawg" and a malcontent with unrealistic expectations.  It's hard to find that middle ground and I've been guilty of being on both sides of it at different times.



So you're saying that winning championships is an "unrealistic expectation"? That's fine if that's how you feel, but I truly believe that UGA is only a solid, passionate head coach away from being a championship caliber team. But I guess that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

dwills said:


> So you're saying that winning championships is an "unrealistic expectation"? That's fine if that's how you feel, but I truly believe that UGA is only a solid, passionate head coach away from being a championship caliber team. But I guess that's a matter of opinion.



You're putting words in my mouth and you know it.  I think that thinking we DESERVE one and that a NC is what we have coming to us is childish.  Not saying that's how you feel.  We are pretty much on the same page here.  Stop thinking that you have to defend yourself.


----------



## dwills (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're putting words in my mouth and you know it.  I think that thinking we DESERVE one and that a NC is what we have coming to us is childish.  Not saying that's how you feel.  We are pretty much on the same page here.  Stop thinking that you have to defend yourself.



 I think we agree that championships are not just stumbled upon. All of the pieces must be in place and expectations must be set high.


----------

